# CPC-H credential--how has it helped you?



## tpequeno (Aug 21, 2011)

I am considering taking the exam for the CPC-H credential but I was wondering how this credential has helped anyone career wise?  Any advise?


----------



## kristyrodecker (Aug 22, 2011)

I have a CPC and CPC-H, I can't say I've ever used the CPC-H though. I don't recall seeing job posting specifically requesting it either. Most organizations want either the CPC or CCS, if your looking for dual credentials I would suggest both of those or maybe one of them coupled with an auditing certification.

Good luck to you.


----------



## temeyer (Aug 22, 2011)

*CPC cert.*

NO help at all.....in MI all jobs state they want   3 to 5 years experience....so why bother, if I had to do over,  I would not have wasted my time or the taxpayers  money.


----------



## cpccoder2008 (Aug 23, 2011)

My job took it but also would have taken CCS. I have CPC and CPC-H and i can honestly say that the CPC-H has not helped me any. All of the hospitals in or around my area require CCS. On the online application it asks if you have a CCS and when i say no it would not allow me to go further and says im not qualified for the position. The only reason why i got this job was because i had 8+ years expirence. Basically what it balls down to in my area is if you want to work for the physicians go with CPC if you want to work for the hospital go with CCS. I took CPC-H thinking it would get me further and be able to switch to the hospital side but it really didn't help, now it wont hurt my career either. The CPC-H was mostly outpatient procdures, in my opinion it was a very easy test, the CCS is inpatient based, it does have some outpatient too, but mostly inpatient guidelines.


----------

